# Flex Coat temps



## jrw366 (Dec 8, 2006)

Ny shed where work on my rods is heated with a wood stove. My question is what temp do I need to apply Flex Coat and for how long? I haven't been successful in convenceing the wife to let me set up my stuff on kitchen table. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

You will get best results with a temp at or around 70. It will set up with most any temps but your end result may suffer, colder temps result in poor bubble release and much longer cure times


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

i just put 2 coats on at 40 deg. in my garage and they turned out very good. I guess the trick for me is hit it with the torch and leave it turning longer.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I use those coffee cup warmers.*

I got two coffee cup warmers from target that I keep on the bench and keep my finish on them. They way they are both the same temp and warm when i mix them. Another thing you could do is always keep them inside where the temperature remains more constant as well. (Which I do to if im not using the fisnish for a long period).
When you mix them in you cup, you can keep them a little longer in the cup as it will create it's own heat to start the bonding process. After you apply it, there is more surface area which allows the epoxy to cool faster.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I nuke mine. The resin takes about twice the time to heat as the hardener. I pop them both for about 20 seconds, then another 20 on just the resin. And then as others have said, use a torch to release bubbles after application. But a heated area will work the best. I got a cheap heater at Wallyworld for the garage.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

jrw366 said:


> Ny shed where work on my rods is heated with a wood stove. My question is what temp do I need to apply Flex Coat and for how long? I haven't been successful in convenceing the wife to let me set up my stuff on kitchen table. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks[/QUOT just remember to let the rod dry over night inside in a more controlled invironment


----------



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

*flex coat*

Hello,
I have used flex coat for years, just can't seem to try anything else. Flex Coat says to put both hardner and resin in warm water till they thin. That way they release bubbles and are easier to mix evenly. I started using a hairdryer years ago to smooth out and get rid of bubbles in the finish. There was a shop in Dallas, TX (Plano I think) where a man named Gene Bullard took the time to tell and show me about using a hairdryer and flexcoat. While I am getting everything ready I lay down the hairdryer on low temp and let it blow on the bottles. By the time I am ready to mix it is usually warm and thin. After you mix it if it still has a few bubbles in it just blow your breath softly into the mixing cup and most will go away. As far as working in the shed as long as the resin and hardner are warm and thin enough to mix equally you should be fine. Just mix evenly. Too much resin and it will be tacky and hard to set. The hardner has all of the properties for flexability. Too much hardner and you may end up with cracks around the eyes after use.

Hope this helps,
Lee


----------

